# PAT exam question



## Lastly23 (May 10, 2017)

Hello,
I'm in the hiring process and my department emailed me kind of last minute to tell me I'm taking the PAT exam tomorrow. I know this is kind of a stupid question but is there anything specific I need to wear for the exam? As in shorts, pants, sweats, etc... And is there anything I need to bring besides my ID? Because it was last minute I didn't have the chance to take the practice exam and find any of this info out for myself. Tried calling HRD but couldn't get through.

Also, if there are no requirements... any suggestions as to what I should wear/bring? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Lastly23 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks, I've seen the video. Also my understanding that the people in the video are from the Plymouth academy back when it was made which is why they are in gray sweats with thier name on it.... Just trying to figure out what I need/should wear for the PAT exam.
Thanks again


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Workout shirt and shorts. They really don't care...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

full class A uniform


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> full class A uniform


With cross strap, No hat no pass.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

And a light coat of CLP - helps with wind resistance.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Pink tutu and a bucket on your head.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lastly23 said:


> Thanks, I've seen the video. Also my understanding that the people in the video are from the Plymouth academy back when it was made which is why they are in gray sweats with thier name on it.... Just trying to figure out what I need/should wear for the PAT exam.
> Thanks again


Wear sweat pants and a sweatshirt or long sleeve so you can slide under the bar. I slid under that like it was the last run of the world series.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing at all


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

If you're going to the Hudson Armory, bring an inhaler for all the dirt, dust and asbestos you will inhale from just being in there.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Nothing. Just tie your penis down to cut down on drag.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Rogergoodwin said:


> Nothing. Just tie your penis down to cut down on drag.


That have anything to do with the alleged Patrick Ewing dunking incident in the 90's??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

